# 1st post on here



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

this is my first post on this part of the board i was goin though my pics and found this pic i took on new yrs eve down at quintiana beach while fishin it was taken with a olympus fe-180. what do yall think can it look better with a little photoshoping?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I will leave the photoshopping to the experts but thats a spectacular sunset! (at least I think its a sunset not a sunrise)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep, what MsA said.
Mike


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice sunrise jake67. That's a great first post. PS can always make a photo look better but the first goal is to make the original image look as good as possible in the camera including cropping and framing and do as little photoshopping on it as possible. 

Welcome to the photo forum.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You don't need any PS on those kind of shots.... Nature is very, very good all by herself... better, even..... Rich


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Sunset, sunrise?*

Can't get much better than that. Leave her as she lies.
SH


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I see no reason to mess with it, unless those are not birds on the left. Print it, frame it, hang it. Its done.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I like the way the sun is shining through the top of that big wave.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like it just like it is. very nice.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

thanks but i know its a sunrise just because i remember takin it and i dont fish the beach at night


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Welcome Jake! That is a beautiful sunrise by itself. Do you have any photo editing software? You can always saturate the colors a little, and adjust the fade correction. But it is great like it is!


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

yes i have the full version of photoshop cs2


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

get away from the pic, I repaeat, back away from the pic. dont do a thing to it, that is a great shot, useing as my wallpaper at work.


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

haha im not touchin it!!! i just answered his question  thats nice to know you have it as your wallpaper at work you must like it!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Greenie for ya, nice shot. Would be a great wallpaper. Congrats.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice, especially for the first time.


----------

